# New member from North Florida



## yobata

badweatherbiker said:


> been reading posts for a few weeks and I am considering fixing up an old 15.5 foot Ashcraft my dad has for sale. I got it from a friend 12 years ago and did some patching and painting and wood lined the gunwhales and put a 70 hp mariner on it. My dad used it for a little while and sold the motor so all I have with it is boat and trailer right now. anyone else have one like it? No markings other than the Ashcraft emblem on the back and it measures out 15.5 and is a center console, I am thinking it would make a good shallow water skiff for around Keaton, Carabelle, St Marks, St George and Cape San Blas where I do most of my kayak fishing.


Yes! Do it! Building or rebuilding a skiff is very rewarding, although takes 2-4 times as long as you will estimate ! Check out some of the posts in the bragging section, I believe there is at least one ashcraft rebuilt in the past 6 months. I say scrap it all and start with a bare hull, go tiller - you won't need a 70 to push that 15.5' boat if you build light


----------



## badweatherbiker

yobata said:


> Yes! Do it! Building or rebuilding a skiff is very rewarding, although takes 2-4 times as long as you will estimate ! Check out some of the posts in the bragging section, I believe there is at least one ashcraft rebuilt in the past 6 months. I say scrap it all and start with a bare hull, go tiller - you won't need a 70 to push that 15.5' boat if you build light


Sounds like fun, I don't have a lot of free time so it would take me forever but it would be interesting!
I have never went that far into a boat to refurb, I have repaired holes in canoes and boats and sprayed a few with mixed results but pulling and rebuilding stringers is way out of my ability and this along with budget would be my only hold ups


----------



## badweatherbiker

I'm still here and still thinking about rebuilding that Ashcraft, no motor on it now but all else is good.


----------



## badweatherbiker

*looked at it again and the top of the transom and the braces have started to rot due to delamination*


----------



## badweatherbiker

guys I am just not sure if I have the time or cash to tackle this project. What's everyone's thought on it? Transom is bad for sure, not sure about stringers at this point and its going to need a full resto likely. I have a small amount fiberglass skills so its not really that just unsure wen it comes to the stringers and transom, and then there are the funds....I was really hoping to get it on the water so me and the wife and kids could enjoy some family time.


----------



## yobata

Post some photos


----------



## badweatherbiker

yobata said:


> Post some photos


I'll get some pics this week the boat is at my parents house right now, its a little rough but not terrible. At some point someone did some repairs on the aft stern and its pretty much flat and not smooth


----------



## badweatherbiker

[/IMG]
the 10 horse was just resting on there while the shed was getting a clean out, shaft isnt long enough


----------



## badweatherbiker

[/IMG]


----------



## badweatherbiker

[/IMG]


----------



## badweatherbiker

[/IMG]


----------



## badweatherbiker

[/IMG]


----------



## badweatherbiker

[/IMG]


----------



## badweatherbiker

[/IMG]
transom has delamination on both sides and is soft up top but 1/4 of the way down sounds solid


----------



## badweatherbiker

[/IMG]


----------



## badweatherbiker

what do you guys think? I was thinking i could extend the front deck all the way back to the point to where the live well and dry box is and make a rear deck the same height from the transom up to the console. I kind of wanted a small seat in front of the console so I could build and fiberglass it to the existing console. I am not sure if the live well and dry box should stay or not.


----------



## badweatherbiker

I had a 70 horse Mariner on here before when I painted it back 15 or so years ago but it only pushed it about 29 mph, it was sold several years back so it would have to be repowered


----------



## jmrodandgun

You're going to have to take the floor out of that thing. Since you're going to have to do the transom anyway just cut it all out and start over at the stringers. It's not as crazy as it sounds. 

With the right amount of gumption and power tools, you should be able to have a nice boat.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

The bow looks very similar to the salt marsh 1444's everyone raves about. It's hard to see what the bottom looks like in the back from those pics. I'd chop the floor out and try to lighten the boat as much as possible, to where a 40-50 hp 2 stroke could push it ok.


----------



## badweatherbiker

jmrodandgun said:


> You're going to have to take the floor out of that thing. Since you're going to have to do the transom anyway just cut it all out and start over at the stringers. It's not as crazy as it sounds.
> 
> With the right amount of gumption and power tools, you should be able to have a nice boat.


I am going to start working on it after I get a couple more home projects done and after my daughters wedding, probably late summer. If I am going to put the time into it it makes sense to just do it all, besides its going to take a while for me to be able to save the cash for a motor.


----------



## badweatherbiker

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> The bow looks very similar to the salt marsh 1444's everyone raves about. It's hard to see what the bottom looks like in the back from those pics. I'd chop the floor out and try to lighten the boat as much as possible, to where a 40-50 hp 2 stroke could push it ok.


the bow is similar but it has a little more of a vee than the saltmarsh, front is more rounded like the 70's and 80's era tri hulls. It was an extremely shallow floater back when we fished out of it and was pretty light, I flipped it by myself when I painted it. The bottom has a keel until about a foot before the back of the boat and then it flattens out, I think this was due to what looks like a repair job on the boat. The 70 horse didn't push it fast but I pulled that motor directly off a 15.5 Glasstream fish and ski and bolted it on and used it so I am sure the prop pitch was way off but it planed fine and was fast enough. I hope to find a decent 40 or 50 horse I can use with it..

I am going to have a ton of questions as I have never attempted anything like this before, I have some decent power tools but what all would I need other than grinder and sanders and a saw?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

badweatherbiker said:


> the bow is similar but it has a little more of a vee than the saltmarsh, front is more rounded like the 70's and 80's era tri hulls. It was an extremely shallow floater back when we fished out of it and was pretty light, I flipped it by myself when I painted it. The bottom has a keel until about a foot before the back of the boat and then it flattens out, I think this was due to what looks like a repair job on the boat. The 70 horse didn't push it fast but I pulled that motor directly off a 15.5 Glasstream fish and ski and bolted it on and used it so I am sure the prop pitch was way off but it planed fine and was fast enough. I hope to find a decent 40 or 50 horse I can use with it..
> 
> I am going to have a ton of questions as I have never attempted anything like this before, I have some decent power tools but what all would I need other than grinder and sanders and a saw?


You should be able to get by with a reciprocating saw for demo, a jigsaw or circular saw to cut new stringers, transom, frames, etc, and a random orbital sander. Where are you located? I'm in Tallahassee and would offer a hand, but we have a kid coming in September and I'm pushing to build a boat myself before then, so spare time will be non-existent unfortunately.


----------



## badweatherbiker

I have pretty much everything you mention except a good orbital sander but I'll pick one up at Harbor freight very soon. I am in Madison county and this is going to be a very slow project for me due to lack of play funding so a little at a time, may take more than a year to complete.
any suggestions on layout?


----------



## fjmaverick

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> The bow looks very similar to the salt marsh 1444's everyone raves about. It's hard to see what the bottom looks like in the back from those pics. I'd chop the floor out and try to lighten the boat as much as possible, to where a 40-50 hp 2 stroke could push it ok.


Negative on the 1444
The hull above is a tri-hull

1444 has a little deadrise but the entry is more like a flat bottom boat


----------



## badweatherbiker

yep tri hull but with a pretty good V to it. this boat rode fairly well compared to some of the other tri hulls we owned.

Serious question though, what could I expect to spend on something like this? I am not trying to make it have a world class finish or show boat ts already too ugly for that...lol just functional and safe. My budget is almost non existent since I had to change jobs I am only part time, I figured it would take me a while buying a little here and there but maybe a cost estimate?


----------

